# Kitchen supplies in timeshare units



## AshleenandJim (Jul 17, 2008)

We're still considering buying points -- and Husband-man has a question I haven't seen answered in the looking around I've done.  How do people handle needing spices and olive oil and stuff in the kitchens?  Buy when you get there?  Try to bring with (if driving, easy; if flying, not so easy, maybe)?

Ashleen


----------



## luv2vacation (Jul 17, 2008)

Many use small ziploc bags.  In fact, ziploc bags are great for many things - I always take a small bunch with me on a TS vacation and I don't cook.  Also, take the time and read through the _Favorite Packing Tips_ sticky (I provided a link below in case you had trouble finding it0 at the top of this thread.  There are a lot of great ideas there!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38408


----------



## Jimster (Jul 17, 2008)

*packing*

Yes, we often use the zip loc bags to take a small amount with us.  Another thing that some do is simply to pick up portion size packets at fast food places.  So when they go to someplace like McDonalds they pick up an extra mustard.  Some people feel this is dishonest so I would suggest let your conscience be your guide.  In any case, I wouldn't overdo the latter, but if all you need is a couple extra salts or peppers, it works.


----------



## Robnsunny (Jul 17, 2008)

We have a plastic box that we keep a number of things in we like to have when we go to a time share. Plastic wrap, zip locks, spices, salt, pepper, Olive and vegetable oil, omelet pan, etc. Normally, I just take a few minutes to check stocks and throw it in the car.

On the few occasions we've flown, I've gone through and narrowed it down to what we really need for that trip and put that in a checked bag.

Groceries we'll usually take with us if driving and shop there if flying.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also bring a few SHARP knives for food prep.  I've found that the knives in many units are very dull and need sharpening or replacing.  If I plan of making morning pancakes, I'll bring my griddle from home.  I'm not good at making pancakes in a frying pan .


----------



## jkkee (Jul 17, 2008)

oooh!  I like the idea of a pan and sharp knives.  My food always sticks in the stainlesss steel pans most places have.  I use Pam on them, but never have a bit of luck.  And I agree about the knives always being dull...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2008)

I mostly fly - as I love to drink coffee in the A.M., I have my flavored creamer in the powdered, nonsugar form along with a good supply of the blue packets.  And a refilled small jar of instant coffee.  And snack bars, powdered soup mixes, instant oatmeal, maybe several of those single size popcorn.  

All this goes into that freebie soft sided 6 pack cooler bag.

And when I get home, I restock.  No thinking when I am ready leave town. It is already in the suitcase.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 17, 2008)

About the spices, I have a wonderful little spice wheel that is perfect for traveling by air, or any other way.  I don't remember what catalog I found it in, but I did just locate it on a website.  It costs $12.70 including shipping.  I love it!
http://www.ratpak.com/?gclid=CNWknLePyJQCFSQqagodJwkukQ


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 17, 2008)

*All Worldmark/Wyndhams?*

We stayed at Zephyr Cove in S. Lake Tahoe and were delighted to find they supplied us with packets of the commonly used spices such as garlic, oregano, etc!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 17, 2008)

We, like many others above, use zip lock bags for spices. Sometimes I bring them out with us, sometimes I buy them once we arrive. As for oils I generally buy only what I need once there and don't bother attempting to bring them home. Some oils could make a mess of cothes if they leaked and a bottle of extra virgin olive oil is cheaper than cleaning or replacing clothes in most instances. 

I'll also take our own laundry detergent in a zip lock bag. I've found one box last us a year or a little longer. We generally take 6 timeshare vacations/year. I use to buy it and leave the rest for the maids but decided I might as well get personal use ourselves rather than spending $4 to $8 every time we vacationed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 17, 2008)

I also take powdered, flavored creamer, Sweet 'N Low packets, and a few spices on occasion.  I pack mine in a portable cooler, also, and then we have the cooler for our expeditions.   

This works especially well in Orlando, where we always take sodas into the park in that cooler.  

We don't cook a lot of foods that require spices.  We bought a marinade mix on Kauai at the grocery store in Princeville, and that was tasty and not expensive.  

My favorite vacation meal while lounging in the timeshare: frozen pizza.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 17, 2008)

We use little 35mm film containers for several essential spices.  We bring a small dish detergent and sponge in a zip bag.  We also bring microwave popcorn, instant oatmeal, granola bars, and DH's favorite kind of coffee.  The rest, we buy.


----------



## AshleenandJim (Jul 18, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, all -- you've given us some excellent ideas.


----------



## geekette (Jul 18, 2008)

Knives, oil, spices, sweeteners, etc., yep, like the others.  It can take a few trips to figure out what You need but I always have ziplocs and usually foil.  I never take condiments - we'll buy small size if we need them and leave them behind in the fridge in the hope that "the next family" can use them (or the housekeepers take them, fine also).

I ALWAYS take coffee + filters and if flying, might instead take the "coffee bags" that are like teabags.  Sometimes you will find "first morning coffee" provided in sample packs and sometimes filters.  But I don't want to have to buy a pack of 200 filters when I really only need max 7 if they are not provided (imagine your stockpile at home after just 3 trips in one year if you were "forced" to buy filters!  Yes, they are cheap, but I don't need 2 years' worth in reserve!).

Paper towels, trash bags, and dish soap should be there, also a scrubby.  I take dishwasher tablets in case there are none/not enuf provided.  I won't take laundry detergent unless I already have sample size at home, but I will take dryer sheets.  I almost always find a sample box of detergent in the unit.

Bathroom toiletries provided vary widely but there has always been hand soap.  

Depending on where you're going, it can be an easy thing to buy what you need or a major ordeal.  Definitely think about where you will be in relation to a shopping district.  Bring vs buy is a different decision process for each of our trips.  Given the high cost of gas, I'm not about to forget my hair conditioner and have to drive a half hour to find a drugstore.


----------



## LLW (Jul 18, 2008)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We stayed at Zephyr Cove in S. Lake Tahoe and were delighted to find they supplied us with packets of the commonly used spices such as garlic, oregano, etc!




All Worldmarks have 6 spices in packets: garlic, onion, red chili, Italian, Parsley, and cinnamon. There are also starter packs of coffee, tea, non-dairy creamer, sugar, sweet-n-low or equal, coffee filters, dish detergent, automatic dishwasher detergent, a half scrubber pad, laundry detergent; no shampoo or coditioner - only small hand soap bars.


----------



## applegirl (Jul 18, 2008)

We always drive to our timeshare vacations (so far!) and so we do exactly what robnsunny mentioned in his/her post.  Taking some essentials can save a lot of money.  I agree about bringing a good sharp knife.  When I do cooking that's essential to me.  We often plan our menu before we even leave for our trip, so I know what spices I will need or if I'll need olive oil, then pack accordingly.  Part of timesharing is about saving money, so we bring as much as we can without being rediculous.  If you are flying, obviously cut down to the bare essentials or bring things that will cost a lot of money to buy like ziploc bags, spices, etc...

Janna


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 18, 2008)

Jaybee said:


> About the spices, I have a wonderful little spice wheel that is perfect for traveling by air, or any other way.  I don't remember what catalog I found it in, but I did just locate it on a website.  It costs $12.70 including shipping.  I love it!
> http://www.ratpak.com/?gclid=CNWknLePyJQCFSQqagodJwkukQ



Thank you for that...I just ordered one!


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 18, 2008)

UWSurfer said:


> Thank you for that...I just ordered one!



I hope you love it as much as I do.  It's helpful if you have a teeny funnel.  J


----------



## janapur (Jul 18, 2008)

Jaybee said:


> About the spices, I have a wonderful little spice wheel that is perfect for traveling by air, or any other way.  I don't remember what catalog I found it in, but I did just locate it on a website.  It costs $12.70 including shipping.  I love it!
> http://www.ratpak.com/?gclid=CNWknLePyJQCFSQqagodJwkukQ



Thank you so much. Just ordered mine!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 18, 2008)

I have made up a spice blend of garlic, cumin, oregano, rosemary. You can grill with it or use it as a rub or pizza seasoning. TS always have salt/pepper. We bring yellow sweeteners. We like anchovies on pizza, so a small jar packed in olive oil kills 2 birds. Maxwell House coffee has 8-day filter packs that work in either basket or Melita type coffeemakers.

As the OP mentions, if driving, you can expand the condiment/convenience list exponentially, but if flying, it's sort of limiting. When flying, I pack a well-sealing Rubbermaid or Tupperwear container in check bag. Ziplocks are a good substitute.

It helps if you work out a menu ahead of time then make a list of what it'll take to make what you want to cook. Then stick to the list. You can re-use the 'vacation TS menu' so you don't overbuy and end up leaving the next guest/maids too much. The best things are simple and tasty and don't take a lot of ingredients or time to prepare- after all, you're on vacation! Cereal and local fruit for breakfast, sandwiches- or out- for lunch; Pizza, frozen Lasagna, something in the slow-cooker if the TS has one- for dinner. A few nice meals out, maybe with a show. 

Guess I got to rambling there, but you get the idea.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Dollie (Jul 19, 2008)

I have made up a timeshare shopping list that I printout and take with me when we travel.  It lists what we need to buy as basics and helps in two ways:  makes sure we have what we will need; keeps us from over buying or buying useless items.  When we travel to our timeshare in Kaui`i, it allows us to get off the plane in Lihue, stop at one of the large supermarkets there and stock up before heading to our timeshare in Po`ipu.  I find using it means we are set the next morning for breakfast and lunch, and we throw out a lot less food when we leave.


----------

